# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas > Acuifero 23 >  Acuífero 23  año 2012

## aginesg

> Esta mañana, camino de Villarrubia, al pasar por el molino de zuacorta, en dirección a la maquina, en el tono pardo del terreno, ví una zona en el cauce con un tono más oscuro, cosa que me llamo la atención, y supuse que sería humedad del terreno, por la subida del acuifero, y más teniendo en cuenta todo lo que se ha publicado en este foro en los últimos días.
> Pues bien, esta tarde de vuelta, cuando todavía habia luz, puedo confirmar, que esa mancha de esta mañana, se ha convertido en un charco, en mitad del terreno arado.
> Es decir ¡HAY AGUA EN EL MOLINO DE ZUACORTA!
> Por tanto, entre Zuacorta y La Maquina, seguro que hay más surgencias como esta. 
> Al otro lado del rio, en dirección a los Ojos, creo que es un poco más complicado, por la diferencia de altura de un lado a otro de la carretera de Daimiel, si bien es cierto, que con la turba que se saco en esta zona, el nivel del rio en algunos puntos puede estar mas bajo que aqui en Zuacorta y quiza tambien existan florecimientos como el que os estoy contando.
> En definitiva, creo que Albertillo tenia toda la razón cuando aconsejaba a los agricultores que tienen terrenos en antiguas lagunas de Daimiel, o en el cauce del Guadiana que no realizasen ninguna siembra, ya que este año el rio les iba a cobrar todos sus desmanes de estos años. Sr. Guadiana, me alegro de que al menos por este año reclame lo que es suyo.
> Un saludo a todos, y espero que la noticia os haya alegrado tanto como a mi darla.


Hola Sete y foro,

Después de varios paseos que he hecho en Zuacorta esta pasada semana para ver el nivel del agua, he visto hoy el encharcamiento en Zuacorta que comentas, el cual era bastante grande hoy, este ha aparecido desde hace 3 semanas, segun la persona que he estado hablando en Zuacorta y que esta parte no habia estado encharcada desde hace 40 años. Ademas he fotografiado otro mas cercano a la carretera y muy proximo al anterior y que adjunto la foto del mas pequeño. 





Sobre lo que comentas de encharcamientos que podria haber entre Zuacorta y la Maquina, he revisado el punto justo en la mitad y pegado al canal que ya señale, son zonas de cotas muy bajas y que aparentemente tienen la altura que comenté de 607, el dia 27-dic no existia encharcamiento, ademas era dificil de ver si estaba humedo o no, porque es pasto, este debería de encharcarse proximamente. Por el resto de Zuarcorta puedo confirmar que no no he visto mas encharcamientos.

La misma persona que he hablado, ha comentado que hay tambien algun encharcamiento al otro lado de la carretera en los ojos, en alguna parte baja, pero no ha sabido indicarme el lugar.

Que pena que no este lloviendo, Zuacorta podria ser en pocos meses, un lugar empantanado. 

Tambien os pongo alguna foto de los hundimientos entre El Nuevo y la Maquina, que ya estan encharcados por el acuifero (la foto esta hecha casi sin luz natural)





Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por las fotos y por la información aginesg  :Smile: 

Pese a la falta total de lluvias, que no cae ni una sola gota, son unas noticias estupendas. Si la lluvia nos quisiese acompañar, esta primavera podríamos tener todo un festival de agua en La Mancha como hace muchos años que no se recuerda, pero por desgracia, la lluvia no está por la labor  :Frown: 

Para celebrar el nuevo año 2012, Daimiel y Alcázar tan tenido un buen repunte al alza. En estos momentos, sus cotas son las siguientes:

** Daimiel ----> 606.56 msnm.
* Alcázar ----> 613.05 msnm.*

Esperemos pues que el ritmo no pare  :Smile:  Lo único que le hace falta son un par de trombas de agua para darle un buen empujoncito hacia arriba.

----------


## HENR

Os pongo 4 fotos de hoy con el movil, aunque la calidad es regular.
Estos charcos, estan en el mismo sitio donde en Junio salieron las manchas.

Hablando con los guardeses del Molino, comentan que salieron hace unas semanas, primero el de la derecha del camino, y la semana pasada a la izquierda, y que dia a dia van siendo mayores, aunque tambien fluctuan.

Tambien me comentaban, que todos los dias beben muchisimos rebaños de ovejas de los mismos. (me hablaban de más de 1000 ovejas). Y que comentaba el pastor del rebaño, que más arriba hacia los ojos, tambien han salido algunos charcos de agua. (obviamente debe ser en una zona baja).









Hoy esta lloviznando por la zona, pero vamos, mojar el suelo y poco más.

----------


## perdiguera

Es una alegría para los ojos humanos y para los Ojos ver que empiezan a aflorar aguas en esa zona a pesar de la poca pluviometría.
Gracias a todos los que nos mantenéis informados sobre el tema de la Mancha húmeda.
Un saludo.

----------


## daimieleño

Increible!! vamos esto hay que valorarlo en su gran medida!

Recordemos que el azuer desemboca mas delante, con lo cual el agua procede 100% del rebosamiento del acuifero.

y como bien indicáis si griñon y el nuevo hablábamos que era paisaje lunar; zuacorta ha sido reventada, modificada, extraída turba con lo cual lo que queda es un paisaje mas que lunar..... siniestro.

que la naturaleza le esta dando un pulso al hombre, esta es la mejor ilustración.

buenas noticias para empezar el año, un buen mes de lluvia seria un buen regalo de reyes.

----------


## jason

Qué pena. Un poquito de lluvia por favor. Todavía se está a tiempo de ver algo espectacular...

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenos días y freático comienzo de 2012.

También a mí me han comunicado hoy que Zuacorta comienza a encharcarse. Tenemos por delante al menos de 3 a 5 meses de ascenso generalizado de los niveles freáticos al ritmo que hemos visto (quizá se ralentice algo si no llueve, pero seguirá subiendo) con lo cual Zuacorta se puede considerar virtualmente inundada en sus zonas bajas (el nivel freático aún ascenderá de 1 a 1,5 metros más hasta que comiencen los riegos).
Sin embargo, en la previsión meteorológica de la AEMET, ya se hacen eco de la anomalía pluviométrica prevista por la NOAA para enero y febrero, lo que por un lado va a ser un freno al rumbo que va tomando la recarga del acuífero y prácticamente esfuma, por otro, las posibilidades de una subida espectacular que nos sorprenda. La previsión a medio plazo no da ni una mísera gota hasta el horizonte de predicción, dentro de 2 semanas, y eso es lo que posiblemente nos depare Enero, sol y mas sol. No obstante, las noticias en el plano freático son buenas, en cualquier caso.
Un saludo!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora, sólo hace falta que no se vuelvan locos regando, por que tal y como está ahora el acuífero, mucho que meto que esto se convertirá en una barra libre para extraer agua a chorro y morro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si de mi dependiera, habría dejado inutilizable ya más de un motor extractor de agua... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DonQuijote

Cuidado con esas bromas, siempre hay algun loco que por creer que hace algo bueno puede llevar a la ruina a un pobre agricultor...que a los que tienen dinero no se les puede hacer daño.

----------


## Rubiete

> no estoy seguro pero una vez me comentaron que el agua de la depuradora de villarta llegaba a las tablas por el cigüela, esto seria posible pq yo siempre que he pasado por la a-4 por villarta lleva un pequeño chorro de agua que ahora sin evaporacion poria haber aumentado, pero ya te digo que no se nada seguro, son suposiciones.
> 
> Lo que comentais que es agua del zancara, cigüela y amarguillo, ya te digo que en la carretera de herencia va todo seco, con lo que no puede ser. Haber si alguien de la zona de villarta nos puede informar si el agua de la depuradora va a parar al canal del cigüela. Saludos


El ciguela a su paso por la Puebla de Almoradiel lleva bastante agua, lo que no se si luego se queda en las laguna de Villafranca o no, lo que esta claro es que el zancara no lleva agua por el puente de la carretera manzanares- alcazar cerca de su desembocadura en el canal del guadiana y el amarguillo que por consuegra si lleva algo de agua, no llega ni mucho menos al ciguela, de hecho por la autovia de los viñedos ya va seco.

----------


## aginesg

> Lo que yo te puedo confirmar es que en la evaluación de impacto ambiental las termosolares alegan que el consumo de agua  (creo recordar que unos 2 Hm3 anuales, principalmente en la torre de refrigeración) proviene de pozos, y que previamente han tenido que comprar los derechos de riego a explotaciones agrícolas. Es decir el consumo de agua es el mismo, solo que cambia el uso agrícola por el uso de generación eléctrica. Si bien el retorno de agua utilizada es mayor en la termosolar que en la agricultura.


Me parecen curiosos ambos comentarios, tanto el de Saihguadiana como el de culipardo, y me hacen preguntarme, ademas de extremecerme: 
¿como puede afirmar el agricultor que el agua es para la termosolar? Se podria confirmar solo con la venta de agua de riego y por tanto ahora pertenece a la termosolar, entiendo que legalmente ha sido permitido y se ha realizado la venta. 

Por otra parte ¿que calidad del agua retorna de la termosolar al acuifero, una vez que utilizar el agua? ¿la inyectan al acuifero?¿la sueltan en el Ciguela o Guadiana? me temo que la calidad del agua no debe de ser muy optima, y si se esta extrayendo esta agua a superficie como se ha comentado anteriormente en forma de balsas, no creo que sea la mejor forma de ahorrar agua, este agua esta expuesta a evaporaciones e infiltraciones. 
La calidad y cantidad del agua del acuifero es muy importante para la vida natural, que es lo que buscamos, existen estudios especificos, que van mas orientados a la calidad y no a la cantidad, y es muy importante mantener ambos niveles del acuifero sanos.

Me temo tambien que la termosolar tiene subvención economica y que por tanto ..., os podeis imaginar de donde a salido parte del dinero. La ley del PP, de quitar subenciones a las energias renovables, ha llegado tarde en este caso. 

En base a estos comentarios he entendido algo mas de como funciona el sistema del agua. Gracias por todas las referencias que se han echo.

Bienvenido Ismamartin  :Smile: , con tus videos y algunos motivos mas de fundamento, me enganche tanto a este tema que no lo he podido soltar. Hago excursiones periodicas a la zona con el mero echo de observar como funciona todo el ecosistema. Me parece realmente educativo, aunque es muy complicado de explicar a terceras personas, sino es presencialmente.  

Un saludo

----------


## pama

Yo se que con el Giguela siempre ha habido problemas ,ya que los vecinos de Villafranca siempre han considerado el rio como propio y no han respetado su cauce. De hecho hace unos años enviaron un trasvase a las Tablas por el cauce de este rio y tuvo que ir la guardia civil para proteger este trasvase porque rompieron el cauce para desviar el agua hacia sus lagunas,

----------


## albertillovernel

> Yo se que con el Giguela siempre ha habido problemas ,ya que los vecinos de Villafranca siempre han considerado el rio como propio y no han respetado su cauce. De hecho hace unos años enviaron un trasvase a las Tablas por el cauce de este rio y tuvo que ir la guardia civil para proteger este trasvase porque rompieron el cauce para desviar el agua hacia sus lagunas,


En esta tierra, desde la ominosa actuación de desecación del Guadiana y afluentes en 1958 (por cierto, pagada con dinero público para beneficio de muy pocos), los ríos se privatizaron y se pusieron al servicio del más listo, o el más ladrón que rápidamente reclamara el terreno como propio. Los caudales se requisaron en bien de unos pocos, y si tras la desecación total del sistema hidrogeológico (en 1990) no han desaparecido hasta los cauces, ha sido únicamente por la actuación del SEPRONA, porque más de un tramo habría desaparecido bajo el arado. Es la muestra más palpable de la miseria y la rapiña humana, destruyendo lo que les había dado de vivir y repartiéndose los despojos para conseguir unos cuantos granos más de cereal o de maíz. Y actualmente sigue imperando la ley del más ansia; antes que se escape una gota río abajo, lo gasto todo aquí, que para eso pasa antes por mi terreno. Realmente, nada nuevo, pero algo tiene que cambiar; la gente tendrá que mirarse menos el ombligo y ser más solidarios, si queremos buscar el bien común y no la destrucción mutua.

----------


## MANCHEGO1982

Buenas noches, hoy mismo he pasado por el cigüela cerca de herencia y llevaba un chorro de agua, no muy grande pero mejor que nada... Y luego en villarta más de lo mismo, y como por villarta (aun no sabemos si por la depuradora o porque pero ha llevado agua todo el verano estando seco el cigüela mas atras) el rio no ha dejado de llevar agua, el agua corre rapido y supongo que ya estara entrando a las tablas. Otra buena noticias para todos. Por favor, en cuanto vierta puente navarro, quien pueda que nos avise.
Saludosss.

----------


## DonQuijote

Puente Navarro esta llegando ya a los 2 Hm3 y principalmente gracias a la aportacion del Guadiana-Azuer. Que pena que no sabemos cuanta agua entra en las Tablas por Molemocho, para compararla con lo que aporta el Azuer que no debe ser mucho. Hace dos años la corriente en Molemocho iba rio arriba recargando el acuifero, ahora tenemos la situacion natural. A mi me llama mucho la atencion la subida del acuifero que estamos teniendo este invierno sin apenas lluvia. Para mi que debe haber una corriente subterranea del acuifero 24 al 23.

----------


## DonQuijote

Por Arenas el Giguela iba seco hace una semana. Dentro de poco quiza llegue el Guadiana al Zancara y de ahi al Gigüela, por entonces quiza Puente Navarro habra empezado a rebosar.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Puente Navarro esta llegando ya a los 2 Hm3 y principalmente gracias a la aportacion del Guadiana-Azuer. Que pena que no sabemos cuanta agua entra en las Tablas por Molemocho, para compararla con lo que aporta el Azuer que no debe ser mucho. Hace dos años la corriente en Molemocho iba rio arriba recargando el acuifero, ahora tenemos la situacion natural. A mi me llama mucho la atencion la subida del acuifero que estamos teniendo este invierno sin apenas lluvia. Para mi que debe haber una corriente subterranea del acuifero 24 al 23.


Bueno, la corriente que pasa por Molemocho la estimé a ojo de buen cubero y debe rondar entre 1 y 1,5 m3/s, (si alguien conoce las fórmulas exactas, es un vertedero de labio fijo con 20 metros de longitud y la altura del agua supera ya los 7 cm. sobre este). Azuer por Daimiel lleva, segun el SAIH, unos 0,35 m3/s; restando, el caudal que sale del acuífero debe ser al menos de 1m3/s. 
A este ritmo de drenaje, supondría unos 30-40 Hm3 anuales, ¿no habrá al menos un par de cientos de Hm3 acumulados sólo en el gradiente de 7 metros entre Daimiel y Alcázar? recordemos las estimaciones de 125 Hm3 por cada metro de subida en todo el acuífero, (si es un gradiente triangular serían la mitad o menos, pero hay muchos metros de diferencia). Por tanto, el enemigo natural del acuífero no es la sequía; -se comporta como un embalse que acumula ingentes cantidades de agua en épocas lluviosas que luego se liberan incluso en años secos-, sino más bien la extracción incontrolada; los miles de pozos que son capaces de detraer en sólo unos meses la cantidad de agua que el acuífero liberaría a lo largo de 3 ó 4 años...

En cuanto a la corriente del 24 al 23, la estamos viendo muy claramente; casi 0,7 Hm3 que cada día vierte Peñarroya y se van íntegramente al subsuelo. La corriente subterránea, es más difícil de estimar, pero podría ser otro tanto.

Os pongo unas fotos de los hundimientos en la zona del Ojo del Pico, para que podáis apreciarlos en toda su gloriosa magnitud. ¿qué narices habrá pasado ahí abajo para engullir semejante volumen de terreno? si, como dicen, mide 16 metros de diámetro, se han podido venir abajo más de 1000 m3 de terreno...miedo! (aunque lleven ya varios años abiertos)




Saludos!

----------


## faeton

¿Es posible que suceda, como ya ocurrió anteriormente, que en el caso del Guadiana (por el Azuer y Molemocho), el río remonte hacia atrás? De igual manera, ¿una vez el Guadiana alcance el Cigüela y Záncara, es posible que remonte hacia atrás?

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Es posible que suceda, como ya ocurrió anteriormente, que en el caso del Guadiana (por el Azuer y Molemocho), el río remonte hacia atrás? De igual manera, ¿una vez el Guadiana alcance el Cigüela y Záncara, es posible que remonte hacia atrás?


El agua, por la fuerza de la gravedad, siempre va hacia abajo y por el camino más fácil que tenga.
Para que se produzca lo que dices, en ambos casos, es necesario que en la junta de los ríos haya una diferencia de cota del fondo del cauce favorable al remonte o un obstáculo que impida su camino por el cauce natural y entonces haga como una presa y el agua remonte.
Dadas las irregularidades de los cauces motivadas por las extracciones de turba, hundimientos, acción humana etc... bien pudieran darse esas circunstancias y remontar el agua.

----------


## faeton

Yo esperaba más de Febrero, aunque estadísticamente es de los meses más secos. Lo que es increible es cómo están acertando las cabañuelas.

http://www.abcdesevilla.es/20110902/...109021425.html

----------


## DonQuijote

> Hola, como veo que aqui esta el tema de aguas, os paso grafica de piezometro en Daimiel (aprox 4km al sur de los ojos (donde los "melones"))
> 
> 
> y en Alcazar (ctra Alcazar-Mananares junto puente rio Guadiana)
> 
> 
> Por si no lo veis abajo es la fecha y en la derecha cota msnm. 
> 
> Un saludo


Las lluvias nos estan dando pocas alegrias este año, pero me gustaria recordar la primera intervencion de SAIHGuadiana para poder ver la subida de este ultimo año. ¿Cuanto habra subido desde el 2009?
Yo sigo diciendo que debe haber una corriente subterranea del 24 al 23 y que aunque se acaben los aportes superficiales, mientras el 24 siga lleno seguira recargando al 23.

----------


## No Registrado

En este enlace las fotos de hoy sábado:

http://daimieldiario.blogspot.com/20...ina-n-727.html

----------


## DonQuijote

Malas noticias, el Guadiana ha retrocedido hasta las vias del tren. Las sobrepaso durante unos dias pero al disminuir el caudal que sale de Peñarroya, actualmente 1,28 antes 1,98 m3/s, ya no es capaz de pasar bajo el puente. Esta estancado en un cauce de 10 metros de ancho donde la infiltracion debe ser mayor que el agua que llega.

----------


## DonQuijote

Situacion del Guadiana el sabado 11 de febrero.

----------


## DonQuijote

El sabado estuve tambien haciendo el recorrido de los molinos y en el Nuevo me sorprendio lo rapido que circulaba el agua bajo el puente de la canalizacion. Se me ocurrio que como eso es algo artificial lo suyo seria taponar ese cauce y como alli hay muchas piedras si los que vamos por alli echamos cada uno tres o cuatro en poco tiempo el canal tendra un buen tapon. No se quiza es una tonteria, lo suyo seria que los politicos hubieran hecho algo en los 35 años de desastre ecologico. 
Antes del Nuevo estuve en Zuacorta caminando bajo el puente antiguo y viendo lo que alli queda: la tierra convertida en ceniza, todo lleno de cardos y hundimientos. ¿No se podia haber plantado alli arboles en la ribera? Aunque solo sea para marcar el cauce y que no llegue el listo de turno a ararlo.
En la desembocadura del Azuer pasa lo mismo el agua va muy rapido y la erosion es enorme, quiza llenando el cauce de piedras se consiga parar un poco al rio, lo que tengo claro es que el desastre que se hizo en los años 70 no se va a arreglar solo, quiza la vuelta del agua lo estropee todo aun mas.
En Griñon ya no circula casi el agua pues en Molemocho estan cerradas las compuertas, aunque por una si que salia algo de agua con una fuerza enorme.

----------


## jemasan

Hola,hace tiempo que no participo aunque veo el foro casi todos los días, que razón llevas donquijote, los molinos están situados estrategicamente en zonas elevadas y rocosas y solo con taponar esos puentes y que el agua circule por los ojos de los molinos antiguos se conseguiría recuperar el nivel anterior a la canalización, además el Azuer desembocaba en el Guadiana antes del molino de la Máquina y no aguas abajo como ahora, si se recuperara el cauce antiguo y se le hiciera pasar por los ojos del molino de la Máquina, toda el agua del Azuer se iría hacia Zuacorta y facilitaría la subida del acuífero en los Ojos. Esto no afectaría al Parque, ya que con el agua que nace por la zona de la Peñuela sería suficiente para mantener Las Tablas.
Me alegro que hortelano se haya unido al foro, esto demuestra que no todos los agricultores son iguales, la mayoría son conscientes de mantener un buen nivel en el acuífero y el mayor problema de la agricultura a día de hoy en el acuífero 23 no es la dotación de agua, sino dar salida a los productos y a precios razonables.
un saludo.

----------


## aginesg

Unas semillas de alguna planta autoctona de los rios, y que vaya estrangulando el canal. El resto lo va haciendo la naturaleza junto con las piedras para ir depositando. 

Entiendo que el canal lo limpian de vez en cuando, para que circule el agua, por lo que cuanta mas piedra y maleza ira mejorará la poca altura que vaya ganando, hasta que que de algun otro modo se inunde, no por el canal sino por la altura del Acuifero y cree laguna y se abandone como cultivo. 

Solo hay que ver en Zuacorta, el canal esta completamente inundado de maleza porque no ha habido agua desde decadas, nunca lo han limpiado, el dia que inunde puede que lo limpien, para que en Zuacorta no se estanque en tiempos de poca lluvia.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola aclaro el "problema" de la bajada del caudal saliente de Peñarroya.



> Efectivamente, la impagable página de Álvaro Paniagua muestra que ya se detraen 0,5 m3/s de Peñarroya para el riego (además de una toma de abastecimiento que siempre está en funcionamiento, con 0,2 m3/s) A parte de ello, el nivel ha bajado en 0,09 Hm3 y el también el rebosamiento, hasta unos 7m3/s. Esto arroja un total de 0,6 Hm3 diarios que van para el acuífero, sigue estando muy bien pero la cosa empieza a flojear, y quedan por delante muchas semanas sin una gota de lluvia...¿se notará la nevada del otro día en la cabecera? De cualquier forma, como expuse anteriormente, si no llueve con ganas, en Abril se cerrará definitivamente el grifo de Peñarroya, y tras eso, sólo quedaría esperar a otro invierno.
> Saludos.


Desde el martes 7 aprox a las 10:30, la comunidad de regantes de Peñarroya (con autorizacion de CHG (supongo)) abrio las compuertas del canal de riego, con una media de 0,5 m3/sg para llenar las balsas de abastecimiento (aprovechan ahora que hay mas agua), hasta las 10 h del domingo 12 de Febrero. Aun no estan llenas y deberan volver a abrir para llenarlas. La bajada se va compensando, por lo que de aqui a nada (si no vuelven a llenar balsas), la situacion sera, como hasta ahora.
Os paso graficas para que veais que la recuperacion, una vez que cortan, es muy rapida. 
Salida canal riego Peñarroya (semanal)


Aforo aguas abajo embalse


Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Gracias por tus aclaraciones concisas, saihguadiana. Una pregunta, ¿cuál crees que es el aporte real de Peñarroya? ¿la cantidad que marca el aforo -1,7 m3/s- o la que se calcula a partir de los datos de aportación de la presa, en 7,7 m3/s? Yo veo incompatible el caudal del aforo con los videos tomados por argamasillero 20 kilómetros aguas abajo, -en especial el primero de los tres, en plena zona de infiltración, donde se veía todo el canal del Guadiana con buen caudal y avanzando a buen ritmo-. A parte de existir una notable discrepancia entre ambos datos, me parece más realista la evolución en estos últimos años de la variable de aportación a la presa que la de caudal medido en el aforo, a pesar de que en 2010 fueron casi de la mano; a partir de otoño de 2010 se separan y desde entonces, cada una fué por su lado.



> Hola a todas,aqui os mando el enlace a unos videos, donde se puede comprobar el Guadiana  en su recorrido hacia las tablas, el ultimo es el mas interesante,un saludo y Feliz año nuevo a todos.


Los videos datan de mediados de Diciembre, pero las condiciones eran similares a las de hoy; aproximadamente 50,5 Hm3 de capacidad, rebosando 1,95 m3/s según el aforo y 8,8 m3/s según contribución al embalse.
Saludos!

----------


## sergi1907

Qué maravilla de imágenes!!

Una manera excelente de comenzar la primavera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por las fotos Saihguadiana, debía ser espectacular!!




> Pes *en Villarrubia de los Ojos si que ha cuajado... está todo blanco!!!*




Que bonito debería de estar el Quijote del mirador nevado... jejeje.

A ver si algún alma caritativa nos pone alguna fotillo de Villarubia de los Ojos repleta de nieve.

¿Os imagináis que en medio de la KDD en el Acuífero se hubiese puesto a nevar como la hecho ahora? Hubiese sido ya el colofón de la KDD, jajajaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias Saihguadiana por la información y las fotos!!!
Una gozada que por mi zona también hemos podido disfrutar.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## REEGE

NOTA DE PRENSA.
ASAJA demanda un régimen de sanciones más ajustado a la realidad en materia de agua. 
Ciudad Real, 19 de marzo de 2012            
ASAJA Ciudad Real demanda un régimen  de sanciones más ajustado a la realidad en materia de agua y con un carácter más corrector y preventivo, igual que se aplica en otros ámbitos legislativos.

Desde ASAJA lamentan que en la Ley de Aguas, las sanciones, en muchas ocasiones, no se ajustan a la realidad, siendo excesivas.

Ejemplo de esto es el caso que enjuicia este martes la Audiencia Provincial de Ciudad Real, que imputa un delito penal para el arrendatario de una explotación que durante diez años gestionó dos pozos autorizados para regadío y que en dos campañas sobrepasó la concesión de agua que tenía autorizada. La pena solicitada es de 4 años y 6 meses de prisión para el acusado, además de una multa de 30 meses con una cuota diaria de 18 euros por un delito contra los recursos naturales y el medio ambiente. 

Desde ASAJA consideran una “barbaridad” recurrir al Código Penal para sancionar este tipo de infracciones, cuando existen otros instrumentos administrativos más acordes.

La Organización defiende, como no puede ser de otra forma, el cumplimiento de las normas, pero no las sanciones con espíritu ejemplarizante y desmedidas.

Por ello demandan una mayor cercanía de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana, que evite las sanciones desproporcionadas y sea receptiva a las demandas de los regantes.

ASAJA indica que la CHG ha fracasado en esta labor, lo que en años anteriores, coincidentes a los que hace referencia la acusación del caso que se juzga este martes, supuso el cese de altos cargos de esta administración hidrográfica, provocando su gestión situaciones “inverosímiles”.

*UN AMIGO DEL FORO ME HA MANDADO ÉSTE CORREO... QUE CONSIDERO IMPORTANTE PARA LA ZONA...*

----------


## DonQuijote

Estos periodistas...o quieren manipular o no han aprendido nada en la facultad. Falta un dato muy importante ¿de cuanta agua estamos hablando? ¿Saco un poco mas o saco 10 veces mas? ¿Cuantas hectareas tiene ese hombre? ¿Lo hizo para dar de comer a su familia o para comprarse un Ferrari? Es que no es lo mismo...

----------


## pyter

> Estos periodistas...o quieren manipular o no han aprendido nada en la facultad. Falta un dato muy importante ¿de cuanta agua estamos hablando? ¿Saco un poco mas o saco 10 veces mas? ¿Cuantas hectareas tiene ese hombre? ¿Lo hizo para dar de comer a su familia o para comprarse un Ferrari? Es que no es lo mismo...


Hola, aquí dice que "extrajo en dos campañas la de 2003 y 2004 más allá de lo permitido casi 800.000 metros cúbicos de agua para regar alfalfa"

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid..._23-31856.html

Un saludo.

----------


## DonQuijote

Pues vaya sinverguenza, estaba de alquiler y parece que queria sacar todo lo sacable de esas tierras y cuando "hubiera acabado con todo" se iba. Esperemos que haya justicia y se castigue al que saco el agua y no al propietario que parece q tambien ha tenido que echarlo via judicial.

----------


## aginesg

> Según tengo entendido el acuífero 23 tiene una extensión de 5.500 Km2 más o menos.
> Para que recoja 300 Hm3 de incremento se ha de descontar la evapotranspiración, pongamos que es 2/3 partes de lo que llueve, por lo que deberían caer 900 Hm3 para que se queden 300 Hm3.
> 5.500 Km2 son 5.500.000.000 m2.
> 900 Hm3 son 900.000.000.000 litros.
> Si dividimos 900 entre 5,5 nos da los litros por metro cuadrado que deberían llover en todo el territorio del acuífero al menos una vez.
> Es decir 163, 63 litros en todo el territorio.
> Eso es posible en una semana de buenas lluvias.
> Pero no creo que falten esos 200/300 Hm3, por desgracia faltan muchos más para retornar a lo que era hace 50/60 años.


Mi idea es conformista y no es que broten los ojos situados a 612 msm como en los años 50-60, sino que se mantenga el nivel freatico en este año plubliometrico de escasas lluvias, durante el verano. Sabemos que los 200-300 hm son para extracciones asignadas a la agricultura y otros usos, que trasladandolo al nivel del acuifero son 2 a 3 metros que baja durante el verano, sino llueve bajariamos a 604 msm y si llueve 163 litros se quedaria con 607 (sin contar el caudal saliente y permantente del Guadiana hacias las tablas), pudiendo disfrutar de nuevos encharcamientos existentes como los que se han visto en la KDD y que me dedica (diría que obsesión), como para que aparezcan algunos mas y compartirlo con todos.

Respecto a como estaba en los años 50/60 creo que no se puede volver a ver, por todas las modificaciones que se han producido. Solo se podria producir con condiciones muy especiales y todas ellas juntas: 
- Nivel freatico por encima de 608
- Periodo humedo como los pasados dos años. 
- En periodo invierno-primavera

----------


## Sete

Hola a todos.
Puedo confirmar la cantidad de lluvia caida en Daimiel, desde ayer (20-03) hasta hoy (21-03), 20.5 litros.

Si echamos unos números rápidos, la cantidad asignada a riego para cultivos, son 2000 m3/hectarea, esto, si no me equivoco, supone 20 litros por metro cuadrado, es decir, en unas cuantas horas de lluvia, ha caido más agua de la que se tiene asignada a las parcelas de riego en el Acuifero 23.

Y mi pregunta es, ¿realmente alguien controla esto?, el caso del agricultor juzgado, me parece anecdotico, es decir, que me juego lo que querais, a que si hubiesemos medido la cantidad de agua con la que se ha estado regando el cereal estos días pasados, supera en mucho los 20 litros por metro cuadrado que se supone que se podría regar, por lo que si realmente se controlasen las estracciones, de manera eficiente, los riegos supondrían mucho menos de lo que realmente se saca del acuifero.

Por otro lado, y viendo los pasados riegos, entiendo la situación de los agricultores, si no regaban perderían todo lo que habían invertido ya, y regando, los beneficios serán prácticamente nulos,pero, y hay va mi pregunta ¿por que se permite regar a todo el mundo?, es decir, los agricultores profesionales, que viven directamente de lo que producen, creo que estan en su derecho de regar, pero los agricultores de fin de semana, deberían en estas epocas de escasas lluvias, tener más racionado si cabe, la capacidad de riego, en beneficio de los que realmente lo necesitan, por tanto ASAJA, con su petición de aumento de las asignaciones de agua sin distinción de quien pueda regar, creo que se equivoca una vea más, no defendiendo los derechos de los que supuestamente representan.


Por cierto, esta mañana, al pasar por Zuacorta, la vista era preciosa, una ligera capa de nieve, y el "charco", reflejando la luz.
He hecho una foto, pero la calidad de la misma no merece que la suba.


Un saludo

----------


## willi

lazaro esta es la foto k kerias ver???? :Embarrassment: ............................el mirador todo nevado!! 



> Muchas gracias por las fotos Saihguadiana, debía ser espectacular!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que bonito debería de estar el Quijote del mirador nevado... jejeje.
> 
> A ver si algún alma caritativa nos pone alguna fotillo de Villarubia de los Ojos repleta de nieve.
> 
> ¿Os imagináis que en medio de la KDD en el Acuífero se hubiese puesto a nevar como la hecho ahora? Hubiese sido ya el colofón de la KDD, jajajaja

----------


## Luján

> No hagas mucho caso a las cantidades de agua que ponen en páginas como eltiempo.es.... incluso la previsión por localidades de la AEMET: Son actualizaciones automáticas (sin ningún rigor científico), en base a las salidas de los modelos. Un saludo


Es cierto que son actualizaciones automáticas en base a salidas de modelos, y precisamente por eso tienen mucho rigor científico, no te confundas.

Otra cosa es que los modelos no se ajusten a la realidad o, como dice mi ex-jefe, es la realidad la que no se ajusta a los modelos.


Si no fuera por los modelos, ni siquiera tendríamos predicciones, seguiríamos con las cabañuelas. Y éstas sí que no tienen rigor científico.

Hoy en día, los modelos están tan avanzados que pueden realizar pronósticos bastante precisos con una gran resolución. En mi anterior trabajo modelizábamos no sólo la meteorología, sino la dinámica de contaminantes, más concretamente el ozono y sus precursores, para toda la Comunidad Valenciana y parte de las provincias aledañas y el mar con una resolución de 2x2Km en un ordenador que no es que sea un superordenador como pueden tener en la AEMET. Y te puedo asegurar que los datos eran más que buenos. Como siempre, hay puntos en los que el modelo no ajusta al 100% (realmente en ninguno, pero sí mayormente por encima del 85%).


Resumiendo, prefiero poder ver una predicción de precipitación en Eltiempo.es a estar en ascuas.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno pues yo a 3 días vista, me suelo fiar mucho de los diferentes enlaces y no suelen equivocarse tanto...jejeje
Por lo que Pyter, ahora mismo en el tiempo.es para Daimiel pone que caerán unos *15 mm*, entre Jueves, Viernes y Sábado!!!
El Domingo nos cuentas lo que has cogido en tu pluvio, eh?? 
Ojala y acierten y el Acuífero lo note!!

----------


## Dany86

Con lo de rigor científico, me refería no a los modelos (faltaría más), sino que no es una persona la que estudia eso y saca ese tipo de conclusiones...  (como pasa con el resto de predicciones de AEMET, por ejemplo, hechas y confeccionadas por los meteorólogos). Pero  eso no quiere decir que no haya que verlas, simplemente hay que tomarlas como una "aproximación". No obstante, os sugiero que en ese tema consultéis esta página (es bastante fiable a 3 días, como siempre) http://modelos.tiempo.com/gfs_europa..._473_43_4.html    ; y AEMET (sección HIRLAM). PD. Hay una página llamada cazatormentas.net en la que también siguen el tema de las predicciones con detalle...Un saludo

----------


## argamasillero

Hola a todos de nuevo, con respecto a mi ultimo mensaje, y en el que algun comentario creo que se a sacado un poco fuera de contecto por alguien, con respecto de las vibraciones,e hecho un poco de investigacion, le pregunte a una persona ( con la cual tengo bastante confianza y que estuvo en la junta directiva de la comunidad) sobre el tema de por que no se abria la valbula del aliviadero del embalse,(porque lo cierto es que a estado muchos años sin abrirse casi nunca), y me confirmo lo de que se producian unas ligeras vibraciones,y que por ese motivo era por el que no se abria,no estando muy conforme le pregunte a un trabajador de la confederacion del Guadiana (con el cual tambien tengo bastante confianza) y este me enseño un video en el que se veia perfectamente el aliviadero funcionando a plena capacidad, y que lo tenia para enseñarselo a  sus amigos  y  demas gente que quisiera verlo, refiriendose al hecho de que aqui en Argamasilla  casi nadie hemos visto dicho aliviadero de funcionar nunca. Tambien me dijo que habian cambiado de ingeniero y que este les hacia de abrir el aliviadero cada 15 dias y con el anterior esto no era asi. Con lo cual confirmado lo de las vibraciones  ( que no temblores  de escala sismologica ) es pura leyenda urbana.




> Muchas gracias por la actualización y la aclaración...
> Siempre es mejor confiar en fuentes oficiales y no en los rumores sobre grietas, vibraciones y demás... mejor antes de escribir cosas que se desconocen no escribir!!
> Bajo mi punto de vista, un desagüe de fondo es el elemento primordial que debe tener un embalse, por lo que me parecia muy rarito eso de la vibración...
> Gracias y esperemos que vuelvan las borrascas para el acuifero pronto!!


 En my mensaje en el cual aparte de las vibraciones,tambien hacia referencia a otros datos ,que creo que son ciertos y que coinciden con otros que  que han sido aportados  con posterioridad,
En cuanto a las vibraciones yo nunca me e referida a que sea un hecho oficial ni mucho menos que yo lo diese por contrastado, ni tampoco me e referido a grietas ni temblores de escala sismologica.
 De todas formas tendre en cuenta tu sugerencia y antes de atentar contra el entendimiento de nadie, no escibire tontas ni cosas sobre las que no tengo ni idea,eso lo dejare para los entendidos.

un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Con lo de rigor científico, me refería no a los modelos (faltaría más), sino que no es una persona la que estudia eso y saca ese tipo de conclusiones...  (como pasa con el resto de predicciones de AEMET, por ejemplo, hechas y confeccionadas por los meteorólogos). Pero  eso no quiere decir que no haya que verlas, simplemente hay que tomarlas como una "aproximación". No obstante, os sugiero que en ese tema consultéis esta página (es bastante fiable a 3 días, como siempre) http://modelos.tiempo.com/gfs_europa..._473_43_4.html    ; y AEMET (sección HIRLAM). PD. Hay una página llamada cazatormentas.net en la que también siguen el tema de las predicciones con detalle...Un saludo


Sinceramente, casi que prefiero fiarme más de los modelos que de las predicciones realizadas por personas, aunque los primeros, al fin y al cabo, han sido creados por personas. Y la razón es que una persona es incapaz de procesar todos los parámetros necesarios para poder hacer un pronóstico con tanta resolución como los modelos.

En cuanto a las predicciones realizadas "a mano", los meteorólogos lo único que hacen es mirar las salidas de los modelos, los datos observados y traducir ambos a palabras y/o símbolos entendibles por el resto de mortales. El resto del tiempo que no dedican a ésto, al menos en la AEMET lo dedican a investigación.


Para modelos GSF, también tienes "bastante" (como todos) acertados los de la Wetterzentrale alemana o el CEAM valenciano, y otros muchos. Seguramente eltiempo.es también use el GSF, junto con otros modelos mesoescalares como RAMS o WRF.

----------


## pyter

Eso está hecho Reege! A ver si aunque sea poco a poco mi pluvio va cogiendo experiencia en estas lides, que falta nos hace jejeje

----------


## saihguadiana

> Hola a todos de nuevo, con respecto a mi ultimo mensaje, y en el que algun comentario creo que se a sacado un poco fuera de contecto por alguien, con respecto de las vibraciones,e hecho un poco de investigacion, le pregunte a una persona ( con la cual tengo bastante confianza y que estuvo en la junta directiva de la comunidad) sobre el tema de por que no se abria la valbula del aliviadero del embalse,(porque lo cierto es que a estado muchos años sin abrirse casi nunca), y me confirmo lo de que se producian unas ligeras vibraciones,y que por ese motivo era por el que no se abria,no estando muy conforme le pregunte a un trabajador de la confederacion del Guadiana (con el cual tambien tengo bastante confianza) y este me enseño un video en el que se veia perfectamente el aliviadero funcionando a plena capacidad, y que lo tenia para enseñarselo a  sus amigos  y  demas gente que quisiera verlo, refiriendose al hecho de que aqui en Argamasilla  casi nadie hemos visto dicho aliviadero de funcionar nunca. Tambien me dijo que habian cambiado de ingeniero y que este les hacia de abrir el aliviadero cada 15 dias y con el anterior esto no era asi. Con lo cual confirmado lo de las vibraciones  ( que no temblores  de escala sismologica ) es pura leyenda urbana.
> 
> 
> 
>  En my mensaje en el cual aparte de las vibraciones,tambien hacia referencia a otros datos ,que creo que son ciertos y que coinciden con otros que  que han sido aportados  con posterioridad,
> En cuanto a las vibraciones yo nunca me e referida a que sea un hecho oficial ni mucho menos que yo lo diese por contrastado, ni tampoco me e referido a grietas ni temblores de escala sismologica.
>  De todas formas tendre en cuenta tu sugerencia y antes de atentar contra el entendimiento de nadie, no escibire tontas ni cosas sobre las que no tengo ni idea,eso lo dejare para los entendidos.
> 
> un saludo


Hola Argamasillero, solo era un simple apunte, desde que esta el nuevo ingeniero las maniobras se hacen, como bien dices; cada 15 dias (aprox) y antes no se hacian, por que nadie decia que se hiciesen, espero no haberte molestado con el apunte, si es asi te pido disculpas.

Un saludo

----------


## faeton

> Eso está hecho Reege! A ver si aunque sea poco a poco mi pluvio va cogiendo experiencia en estas lides, que falta nos hace jejeje


Esperamos ansiosos las noticias que nos puedas dar sobre las lluvias caídas. :Wink:

----------


## jason

Bueno, hoy he pasado por Argamasilla, Alcazar y Daimiel y deciros que el GUadiana ha disminuído sensíblemente su caudal, el Gigüela aparéntemente lo ha aumentado y el Azuer sigue llevando bastante agua, más de lo que lo ha venido haciendo los últimos meses. Un saludo

----------


## culipardo

> Bueno, hoy he pasado por Argamasilla, Alcazar y Daimiel y deciros que el GUadiana ha disminuído sensíblemente su caudal, el Gigüela aparéntemente lo ha aumentado y el Azuer sigue llevando bastante agua, más de lo que lo ha venido haciendo los últimos meses. Un saludo


El hecho de que el Azuer aumente de caudal es bastante lógico teniendo en cuenta que las precipitaciones más fuertes  en Semana Santa en La Mancha se produjeron en la cabecera del Azuer (En Infantes cayeron más de 30 litros).

----------


## pyter

> Bueno Pyter menudo estreno del Pluvio, no??
> Seguro que por allí tambíen está lloviendo, no??
> *Por la zona sur de Ciudad Real ya llevamos más de 25 l/m2!!!!!!!!!!*
> Ya nos contareis la lluvia caída por la zona del Acuífero... y si hay restos de la siembra realizada en Zuacorta...jejeje


Hola Reege, si, buen estreno; en lo que llevamos de mayo (en realidad ha llovido viernes, sábado y madrugada del domingo), he recogido 22 l/m2, que unidos al mes de abril hacen 75 l/m2, la mitad del total del año hidrológico en 36 días, lo malo es que creo que ya nos queda poca lluvia que caer.

Me alegro que por tu zona también os hayáis remojado. Un abrazo.

----------


## Hortelano

Holas amigos, la sobrecarga de trabajo que demanda la explotación en estas fechas  me ha impedido acercarme por aquí con la frecuencia que me gustaría.

Según el ultimo consejo de ministros, por fin los usuarios del acuífero 23 podrán vender derechos de agua , a cambio tendrían que pagar un peaje en forma de tanto por ciento a la vez que pasarían  a concesión los derechos de riego que tuvieran.

Personalmente creo que es una muy buena medida y la verdad es que no comprendo el descontento mostrado por D. Miguel Ángel Hernández  portavoz de Ecologistas en Acción de Castilla-La Mancha. No entiendo en que basa el argumento para tratar la medida de contraproducente, y que va ha suponer  un paso atrás para las Tablas de Daimiel y la adecuada gestión del acuífero".
Por mis anteriores intervenciones conocéis mi postura de defensa de los niveles del acuífero 23, por lo que yo si pienso en lo positivo de la medida.

Es conveniente saber, que la mayoría de las captaciones que no disponían de caudal suficiente para el riego, unas  ya fueron vendidas estos años pasados a la CHG y otras están siendo utilizados los volúmenes en otras captaciones de la explotación al pasarse los propietarios a concesión.
 Por tanto y como decía al principio la medida supondrá un ahorro en las extracciones (Cada transacción de derechos supondría la reducción de estos al pagar el peaje), a la vez que la creación de un mercado de derechos encaminados a conseguir unas explotaciones mas rentables y dinámicas.

Como no puede ser de otra forma admito y agradezco opiniones  contrarias que me demuestren  y me hagan ver que estoy equivocado, para mí lo primordial es el sostenimiento del acuífero y no tendría ningún inconveniente en modificar mi opinión si alguien me hace ver que realmente las nuevas medidas irían en perjuicio del acuífero.
Ser regante no es sinónimo  ni de depredador de agua ni de tonto, al menos en la mayoría de los casos.
Feliz Domingo a todos

----------


## faeton

Muchas gracias por tu opinión.  Das un punto de vista profesional muy claro. Normalmente "ecologistas en acción" se comporta por muchas intervenciones que le he visto un azlátare de algún partido político como IU, con lo que todo lo que haga el gobierno del PP es malo. Ese claro matiz político les hace muy poco creibles y poca veracidad de lo que exponen, además no suelen argumentar el por qué.

Muy diferente a otras organizaciones como Adena/WWF, en el que suelen acompañar a sus críticas, informes científicos, y su total independencia política les hace que tengan esa veracidad en sus conclusiones, proponen alternativas realistas,  y que realmente hacen acciones y no demagogias con el tema del agua.

Esta noticia ya lo sabéis porque se ha expuesto anteriormente, pero es una muestra de que cómo actúa adena/wwf  a diferencia de "ecologistas en acción".


 El objetivo es la mejora forestal y el fomento de la eficiencia del uso del agua.




> *Nuevo impulso para Las Tablas de Daimiel gracias a un proyecto de restauración forestal y uso responsable del agua*
> 
> - Se introducirán varios miles de ejemplares de especies forestales propias de la zona, como encina, espino blanco, retama y romero.
> 
> - Este proyecto se suma al compromiso de Coca-Cola para 2012 de devolver a la naturaleza todo el agua que utiliza en la fabricación de sus productos
> 
> - WWF y Coca-Cola han desarrollado la herramienta informática “ACUAS”, que ofrece asesoramiento personalizado al regante.
> 
> http://www.wwf.es/?21100/Nuevo-impul...sable-del-agua

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo la única que tengo es que va a pasar con lo de la cesión de los derechos de agua entre particulares.

Espero que con esto no se genere un mercado negro, que teniendo en cuenta tal y como está la cosa, habrá más de uno que le intentará sacar el máximo de agua permitida para luego venderla y con eso sacarse unas perrillas negras.

----------


## jose joaquin

gracias x modificarlas 
la pena q no he podido sacarlas mejor calidad estaba todo embarrado para acercarme mejor ah una cosa q agan mas siguimiento con los pozos ilegales y aver si sigue subiendo me ha dado una alegria verlo eso asi

----------


## REEGE

Bienvenido a tu casa...
Las fotos ya las había visto en la página del tiempo de Maldonado, están muy bien para tu comienzo en el foro.
Esperamos más aportaciones tuyas de embalses de tu zona.
Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## jose joaquin

las fotos son hechas x mi son de este domingo lo intentare de poner informacion de mi zona y de algunas mas

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, resistiendo, ahora llega el momento de ver el comportamiento.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## pyter

Ayer en una tormenta de unos 15 minutos, con algo de granizo, mi pluvio recogió 4,5 l/m2.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias, pyter por la infomacion tan puntual.
Un saludo desde Sevilla.

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:wikipedia*

Año hidrológico
El año hidrológico no coincide necesariamente con el año sidéreo, es decir, el período que convencionalmente transcurre entre el 1 de enero y el 31 de diciembre de un mismo año.

El año hidrológico se establece para intentar reflejar adecuadamente el comportamiento de las precipitaciones sobre una determinada cuenca hidrográfica.

El comienzo del año hidrológico puede variar entre una región y otra, incluso dentro de un mismo país. Por ejemplo, en países del hemisferio norte con clima continental extremo, con veranos muy secos e inviernos lluviosos, el comienzo del año hidrológico suele darse en septiembre o octubre. En el hemisferio sur, al contrario, puede considerarse marzo o abril.

En España se considera que el año hidrológico comienza el 1 de octubre y términa el 30 de septiembre, aunque también se suele considerar el año Agrícola o Hidrometeorológico que comienza el 1 de septiembre y termina el 31 de agosto.

Albertillo ahora os leo... en presas al menos en el Fresnedas, tomamos los datos desde que está la presa en funcionamiento de ambas maneras.
Datos de los años hidrológicos ó sea desde el 1 de Octubre hasta el 30 de Septiembre y de años naturales!!
Yo es un tema que la verdad me gustaría que se hiciese por año natural, por menos follón ya que hay mucha gente ajena al Embalse que pregunta y tiene datos y casi todos hablan de año natural...

----------


## Los terrines

Yo he escuchado las dos versiones, que empieza en setiembre o en octubre, pero el año agrícola, al menos en mi zona, siempre hemos considerado que empieza por San Miguel (que se celebra al final de setiembre).

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## willi

Buenas noches:

Esta es la situación del molino en estas fechas tan calurosas.









Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya bajonazo que ha pegado  :Frown: 

Esperemos que este invierno y las lluvias acompañen algo más, por lo menos para recuperar lo perdido este año.

Un saludo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas noches:
Hay poco movimiento veraniego que anime este hilo; sin embargo, quería comentaros algo que descubrí el pasado miércoles. En una de mis tiradas ciclistas por la comarca, decidí pasar por Torralba de Calatrava, siguiendo los caminos de servicio junto a la A43. Recordaba que hay, llegando a Torralba, una gran cantidad de norias antiguas (bueno, ya no queda apenas nada de la maquinaria; sólo los pozos y los soportes, como podeis ver en la imagen de abajo).



Muchas de ellas están flanqueadas por olmos que forman bosquetes circulares a su alrededor, vestigio de los que se plantaron en su día para dar fresco a la noria y la alberca que tradicionalmente se situaba al pie de ésta.



Bien, recuerdo haber pasado al igual que el miércoles pasado hace ya más de un año, una vez iniciado el ciclo húmedo de 2010. Por curiosidad, me asomé a varios de los pozos para ver si en su fondo se apreciaba agua. Ni rastro, como no; los pozos se secaron hace ya más de 30 años y se dejaron de usar por ese motivo. 

Pues bien, esta vez (y en pleno y seco verano) *todos los pozos a los que me asomé tenían agua!* 
Probé a medir la profundidad por el expeditivo método de dejar caer piedras y cronometrar el tiempo empleado, y los resultados variaron entre 7 y 12 metros, pero una vez considerada la altura topográfica de la boca, puede asegurarse que hay agua en el subsuelo de Torralba de Calatrava a entre 610 y 612 msnm. Aquí podéis apreciar la prueba del nueve:





Ahora bien, no sé con seguridad si se trata del 23 ó ya se trata de otra unidad hidrogeológica, aunque pudiera tratarse del primero. Hay otras cosas curiosas que suceden, como puntos en la carretera N-430 que coinciden con hoyas, (próximas a la laguna de la Nava) y que tienen aspecto de estar húmedas en pleno verano.

Por cierto, las espadañas en Zuacorta están espléndidas. Aún no han florecido, pero el terreno sigue húmedo, y a pesar de que ya no hay rastro de agua (tendría que comprobar si excavando en el terreno sigue rezumando, que pudiera ser). Habiendo humedad, y con las raíces que deben tener las plantitas -no hay quien arranque una de tamaño pequeño-, no me cabe duda que prosperarán. Ahí las tenéis!!



Saludos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por cierto, las espadañas en Zuacorta están espléndidas. Aún no han florecido, pero el terreno sigue húmedo, y a pesar de que ya no hay rastro de agua (tendría que comprobar si excavando en el terreno sigue rezumando, que pudiera ser). Habiendo humedad, y con las raíces que deben tener las plantitas -no hay quien arranque una de tamaño pequeño-, no me cabe duda que prosperarán. Ahí las tenéis!!


Fantástico!! Jeje  :Smile: 

Con un poco de suerte, si las lluvias acompañan de forma generosa, sería grandioso poder ver la zona de Zuacorta como la siguiente imagen:

----------


## albertillovernel

> Fantástico!! Jeje 
> Con un poco de suerte, si las lluvias acompañan de forma generosa, sería grandioso poder ver la zona de Zuacorta como la siguiente imagen:


Tiempo y lluvia, amigo Federico!

----------


## REEGE

Así está lo que plantamos, que guay!!!!!!!
Ojala y tengamos un buen año hidrológico y eso se cubra de agua de una vez, que como nos venga otro como éste, todo el trabajo hecho entre todos, se irá al garete!! :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Me encanta que las espadañas hayan arraigado.
Si el año que viene es normal no será difícil que perduren mucho en el tiempo.
Y cuando vuelva por ahí, cosa que pienso hacer, las miraré con ojos de padre putativo.
Gracias alvertillovernel por la imagen.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me encanta que las espadañas hayan arraigado.
> Si el año que viene es normal no será difícil que perduren mucho en el tiempo.
> Y cuando vuelva por ahí, cosa que pienso hacer, las miraré con ojos de padre putativo.
> Gracias alvertillovernel por la imagen.


Esperemos que a ningún salvaje se le ocurra meter el arado sobre las espadañas  :Mad:

----------


## willi

Albertillovernel Claro que no me importa, yo solo sabia que era finca privada. ! Que buenos recuerdos de la KDD!
Acabo de terminar de editar los mensajes anteriores por si los queréis ver.


 Saludos.

----------


## jason

BUena regada en el acuífero 24. Apostaría a que Vallehermoso comienza a llenarse rápidamente  :Smile:

----------


## aginesg

Hola Jason, 

Espero confirmarlo la semana que viene, el Azuer y el Cañamares ya circulaban en el Puente del Pilar antes de llegar a Vallehermoso, aunque aún era muy poco. 

Saludos  




> BUena regada en el acuífero 24. Apostaría a que Vallehermoso comienza a llenarse rápidamente

----------


## faeton

Parece que está lloviendo por la zona de Ciudad Real. Qué importantes son estas lluvias, por poco que caiga, aunque están siendo muy irregulares como esos casi 10mm recogidos en Ciudad Real, 20 mm en Valdepeñas, o 7,4 mm en Tomelloso. A esta hora hay una mancha importante de precipitación por la zona de Daimiel, según el rádar.

----------


## pyter

> Parece que está lloviendo por la zona de Ciudad Real. Qué importantes son estas lluvias, por poco que caiga, aunque están siendo muy irregulares como esos casi 10mm recogidos en Ciudad Real, 20 mm en Valdepeñas, o 7,4 mm en Tomelloso. A esta hora hay una mancha importante de precipitación por la zona de Daimiel, según el rádar.


Hola faeton,

desde las 10 de la mañana de ayer hasta ahora han caído en daimiel 12,5 mm. más otros casi 8 mm. entre los dos días anteriores, en total algo más de 20mm. En lo que va de octubre un total de 37 mm. por lo que podemos cerrar este mes, si se confirman las lluvias del martes-miércoles con casi 50mm. No está mal, a ver si sigue así el otoño.

Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Se nota el efecto de acumulación de varios episodios de precipitaciones, cosa que no sucedía desde hace más de 18-20 meses (las últimas "gordas" fueron en noviembre de 2011, debido a un único frente o borrasca que en 3 días regó toda la península, pero no han vuelto a verse _trenes de borrascas_ sucesivos desde la primavera de 2011. 
Espero, como dicen en meteored, que el episodio de bloqueo de frentes por unas potentísimas dorsales africana y azoriana haya llegado a su fin tras 20 meses, y la "normalidad" retorne a estas latitudes, si es que puede llamarse normalidad a que en a penas 3 años pasemos por un ciclo húmedo y otro seco completos, -esos que antes solían darse a lo largo de 4 ó 5 años- con todas sus consecuencias: inundación primero, sequía después; quizá sea la nueva _normalidad_.

De momento, -y pasando del estudio de los modelos meteorológicos a la experiencia cotidiana-, percibo dos cosas muy alentadoras: 1) que las nubes que vemos pasar o descargar me recuerdan mucho a aquellas que se veían el año 2010 y a lo que solía percibir de pequeño a estas alturas del año, y 2) que el suelo se nota ya húmedo pises por donde pises... las lluvias leves pero continuadas, los episodios de precipitación repetidos han humedecido el terreno ajado y ya sabéis; en un breve período de tiempo, todo lo que caiga sobre él escurrirá (ríos) o bien empapará (acuíferos), en cualquier caso nos alegrará la vista.
Quería acercarme este fin de semana a la zona de los molinos para echar un vistazo, aunque no sé si el viento, el frío (ya no me sabe igual si no voy en bici, jeje) y algún compromiso familiar me lo permitirán.
Saludos!

----------


## REEGE

Ya sabes si vas de "paseo" saca buenas fotos y aquí las esperamos...
Y es cierto, por fín parece que tanto anticiclón nos abandona y las nubes descargan.
*Por la zona del Fresnedas... unos 50 litrillos!!!*

----------


## faeton

> Hola faeton,
> 
> desde las 10 de la mañana de ayer hasta ahora han caído en daimiel 12,5 mm. más otros casi 8 mm. entre los dos días anteriores, en total algo más de 20mm. En lo que va de octubre un total de 37 mm. por lo que podemos cerrar este mes, si se confirman las lluvias del martes-miércoles con casi 50mm. No está mal, a ver si sigue así el otoño.
> 
> Un saludo



Gracias por la información.  Ayer estuve por la zona de Valdepeñas y más abajo hacia Jaén y aunque están un poco apartados de nuestro Guadiana, cayeron buenos chubascos.

----------


## willi

El nivel sigue subiendo, como veréis en las fotos. Otra buena noticia es que el rio Azuer comienza a llevar agua por las excavaciones de la A-43, pero creo que es de las últimas lluvias de estos días y de las depuradoras  de manzanares y de la solana que vierten sus aguas al cauce. No creo que sea del pantano de vallehermoso, pero seguro que pronto lo hará si continúan las lluvias.

Hundimientos en el nuevo. 21 de octubre:


Hundimientos en el nuevo. 28 de octubre:



Aguas arriba del puente del nuevo.



Aguas abajo del puente del nuevo.




Sigue

----------


## willi

Molino de griñón. 21 de octubre:



Molino de griñón. 28 de octubre:



Puente del Molino de griñón.  21 de octubre:



Puente del Molino de griñón. 28 de octubre:








En el hilo del Azuer subiré algunas fotos.

Saludos.

----------


## No Registrado

El encharcamiento de Zuacorta era por la lluvia. Estas son las fotos del sábado,10 y del miércoles, 14:

http://daimieldiario.blogspot.com.es...na-n-1430.html

Tiempo al tiempo, que pronto habrá afloramiento.

----------


## Dany86

Bueno, parece que las previsiones de lluvia comienzan a animarse de nuevo... interesante situación la de este fin de semana, la del miércoles/jueves de la siguiente, y la del próximo fin de semana... A si que ya sabéis, ¡cantar con fuerza!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hortelano

Albertillo, los agricultores no han dejado de sacar agua por el precio del gasóleo, ha sido en cumplimiento al plan de extraciones. Debemos criticarlos cuando haya motivos , pero también reconocerles los esfuerzos que hacen y los cuales contribuyen a la recuperación del acuífero, junto con las lluvias generosas de los últimos años.
Veo mala fe en tu comentario cuando ignoras ese esfuerzo que hacen los agricultores y a cambio   justificas la reducción del riego por  el precio del gasóleo  y porque el precio de los cereales esta por los suelos. Si no hablaras de lo que desconoces tan alegremente  dejarías de meter la pata , los cereales tiene un precio que esta en máximos históricos, nunca antes se había vendido cebada a 40 Pts Kgrs. Por favor un poquito de rigor y sobre todo de buena fe

----------


## faeton

> Albertillo, los agricultores no han dejado de sacar agua por el precio del gasóleo, ha sido en cumplimiento al plan de extraciones. Debemos criticarlos cuando haya motivos , pero también reconocerles los esfuerzos que hacen y los cuales contribuyen a la recuperación del acuífero, junto con las lluvias generosas de los últimos años.
> Veo mala fe en tu comentario cuando ignoras ese esfuerzo que hacen los agricultores y a cambio   justificas la reducción del riego por  el precio del gasóleo  y porque el precio de los cereales esta por los suelos. Si no hablaras de lo que desconoces tan alegremente  dejarías de meter la pata , los cereales tiene un precio que esta en máximos históricos, nunca antes se había vendido cebada a 40 Pts Kgrs. Por favor un poquito de rigor y sobre todo de buena fe


estos son los precios actuales..

http://www.fedeto.es/lonja/cereales_en_pesetas.pdf 

Sinceramente no creo que haya mala fe en Albertillo.

Lo que no entiiendo es que se plante maíz, con el riego que conlleva, y no se plante más trigo o cebada que tradicionalmente  son cultivos de secano. Suponge que el maíz dará más rendimiento, pese a su consumo de agua.

----------


## Hortelano

Pues claro que hay mala fe cuando se ningunea el esfuerzo de los agricultores en la recuperación del acuífero, ademas de argumentar desde la ignorancia.
 Repito, nunca antes jamas la cebada estuvo a 40 pts Kilo, y albertillo sentencia que los  agricultores no sacan mas agua entre otras cosas  porque el precio de la cebada esta por los suelos.
Personalmente no soy partidario de cultivar maíz como agricultor que soy, pero  la gente esta en su derecho de gastar el agua que le corresponde en lo que crea mas conveniente, lo importante es el cumplimiento del plan de extracciones.




> estos son los precios actuales..
> 
> http://www.fedeto.es/lonja/cereales_en_pesetas.pdf 
> 
> Sinceramente no creo que haya mala fe en Albertillo.
> 
> Lo que no entiiendo es que se plante maíz, con el riego que conlleva, y no se plante más trigo o cebada que tradicionalmente  son cultivos de secano. Suponge que el maíz dará más rendimiento, pese a su consumo de agua.

----------


## albertillovernel

Estimado hortelano, cada cual tiene la sensibilidad donde la tiene. Dije, -y lo mantengo-, que la locución del director del P.N. en TVE no se corresponde con la realidad; sin haber mediado un año de extraordinarias precipitaciones, no estaríamos hablando de ninguna recuperación de los niveles del acuífero. No puede achacarse la mejora a la "magnífica gestión" del agua en cumplimiento del PEAG, porque se lo están intentando cargar, y porque todavía hay miles de pozos ilegales que no cumplen nada porque sencillamente no se sabe de su existencia. Y mantengo que quien riega menos puede hacerlo -entre otras cosas-, porque han subido los precios del gasóleo y la electricidad, lo que recorta los márgenes. También por cuotas y temor a las sanciones, pero en general hemos visto ya este verano que en los últimos 5 años no se ha reducido significativamente la cantidad total que se extrae del acuífero; más aún, tiende a aumentar por la sustitución de cultivos tradicionales de secano por otros de elevado consumo. La suma total sale positiva en lugar de negativa, y está bastante por encima de los 240 Hm³ que estimaba el PEAG para poder recuperar los niveles prístinos del acuífero 23.

También sabemos que en el cereal no está el problema, ya que no tiene por qué regarse. El verdadero problema radica en el maíz, en la remolacha, y también en el viñedo, del cual se subvenciona el arranque del de secano y el emparrado para recogida automatizada; además de pasar a ser un cultivo de regadío semi-intensivo (hasta 3000 m³/ha). No hace mucho, la campaña de vendimia dejó tanta producción que para no tirar los precios hubo que solicitar a Europa su uso para destilar alcohol ¿qué ocurrirá cuando las  90.000 ha de emparrado en CLM alcancen su máxima producción?
Finalmente comenté también algo de que afortunadamente ya no se riega a manta, y es cierto: muchas explotaciones se han modernizado, empleando goteo y sistemas de bajo consumo hídrico, pero tampoco es menos cierto que en verano se sigue regando por aspersión en plena canícula de forma bastante generalizada, lo cual no tiene hoy en día justificación alguna, y quizá debiera ser motivo de sanciones; sólo con el gesto de regar de noche, se podría ahorrar en verano entre un 40 y un 60% de agua y la consiguiente energía, lo que repercutiría también en los márgenes comerciales. ¿No sería la forma más sencilla y rápida de reducir *drásticamente* las demandas de agua del 23? ¿no es lo más simple del mundo, existiendo los programadores y los teléfonos móviles?

Como puedes ver, en ningún momento critico al colectivo de agricultores en general. Los esfuerzos que cada uno de ellos haga por ahorrar agua deberían ser honestos, espontáneos y no por imposición, ya que contribuyen a mantener un patrimonio hidrológico que es de tod@s, y también los recursos de los que dependerá su producción futura. Igualmente, los abusos y las malas prácticas deberían ser siempre criticadas, denunciadas y reprobadas públicamente, por el mismo motivo; destruyen un patrimonio que es de tod@s, por más que quien lo haga se crea en posesión de una parcela y de todo lo que está entre ella y el centro de la Tierra.  
Finalmente disculpa, pero no comento aquí alegremente, -ni lo hago si desconozco algún tema-, mucho menos para -como dices-, ir metiendo siempre la pata o actuar de mala fe. En mis estadísticas se aprecia que no soy pródigo en posts, y cada uno lo formulo desde la más estricta responsabilidad como moderador, tratando de ser ecuánime y realista; algo de lo que me precio y creo que en el foro también se estima.
Sin acritud, un cordial saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, actualizacion

Peñarroya.................730,30 msnm 
Vallehermoso.............748,60 msnm
Puente Navarro..........605,44 msnm
Gasset.....................621,11 msnm
Vicario.....................597,05 msnm
Cabezuela................763,04 msnm ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
Jabalon....................100 % y soltando
Torre Abraham..........666,08 msnm

Piezometros
Cp1-04 Alcazar.........612,58 msnm
Cp1-07 Daimiel..........605,74 msnm

suma y sigue

Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Muchas gracias Saihguadiana. Si no recuerdo mal, la cota de compuertas en Vallehermoso está en 749,50 msnm, luego está a poco de empezar a aliviar, ¿no? A Peñarroya aún le quedan casi 5 metros para alcanzar el nivel del labio, no veo tan claro que este año desague como los anteriores, aunque todo se verá... esperemos a las lluvias que se anuncian para mediados de esta misma semana! La cuenca del Jabalón está espléndida, tanto es así que hasta el arroyo Pellejero lleva ya casi 2 semanas con agua. 
Con estos datos, la gráfica de tendencias del nivel del pozo de Las Perdigueras está tomando una forma espléndida, y sólo estamos a mitad del mes!

----------


## aginesg

Gracias SaihGuadiana!!

He estado revisando precisamente esta tarde el historico de cotas de este pantaño y aliviando con los fondos, y lo estaban haciendo a finales de junio, la cota del pantano en ese momento de 748,33 msnm, raramente este pantano se ha visto aliviar en el labio, sino que lo ha hecho en los fondos. Esperaba menos cota de subida pero me me alegro porque queda muy poco. 

Es de señalar que aun quedan dos arroyos importantes que no llevan mucho caudal lo que significa que la zona de Ossa de montiel/Montiel, no ha llovido lo suficiente para que corra el agua en superficie, como lo ha hecho mas al sur con el Jabalon, al igual que esta ocurriendo con las lagunas de Ruidera, esta parte le esta costando mucho mas recuperarse.

Saludos

----------


## daimieleño

*fotos del nuevo de la pasada semana. el cauce ya va teniendo agua en su lecho aunque aun no tiene corriente. hoy he pasado por allí y ha subido aun mas el agua.
*

----------


## jemasan

Taponar los ojos lo veo difícil, hay muchos y ademas no serviría de nada ya que se formarían otros, recuperar el antiguo cauce y anular el artificial si lo veo posible, no habría que actuar sobre todo el cauce, solo en los molinos ya que están situados sobre zonas rocosas y taponando los puentes del cauce artificial y haciendo pasar el agua por los puentes antiguos de los molinos se recuperarían los niveles anteriores a la canalización, creo que sería un gran paso para recuperar el acuífero el máximo posible.
El inconveniente que le veo es que llegaría menos agua a las Tablas aunque mucha se filtraría debido a la porosidad del terreno, esto se podría solucionar instalando unas pequeñas compuertas en los puentes que se taponen para en caso de necesidad dejar pasar agua hacia las Tablas.

Un saludo y felices días.

----------


## jemasan

> El problema es que nadie asume dar, ni lo harán nunca, la orden de rescatar el cauce antiguo y hasta que eso, el rescate se complete, es decir se consiga liberar toda la madre antigua, es imposible cegar o taponar lo que hoy está a la vista o  surja.
> También pienso que el geomorfología de la zona ha ido variando a lo largo de la historia, cegándose ojos, naciendo nuevos, modificándose el cauce dejando terrenos secos e inundando nuevos. Por lo tanto ¿hemos de devolver a trazar el cauce antiguo, pero de ¿qué año?.
> Tampoco es que haya mucha arcilla por ahí cerca, sí en la zona del Azuer pero no en la del Guadiana y no soy muy partidario de "contaminar" terenos con materiales exógenos.
> Pero es que además la morfología de los terrenos hace que sea prácticamente imposible cegar las surgencias nuevas, o al menos así lo creo recordar de la visita del pasado marzo pues la estructura del acuífero y de los ojos hace prácticamente imposible conseguirlo.


El cauce antiguo nunca se verá como antes ya que si recuperamos su nivel y el agua pasa por los molinos antiguos lo que veremos serán grandes lagunas a uno y otro lado de los puentes y no el cauce que se veía antes que todo se secase, las riveras han bajado mucho su nivel hasta el punto que por varias zonas el cauce antiguo del río está más profundo que el artificial, han estado muchos años en combustión y no se hizo nada hasta hace muy poco.

----------


## daimieleño

> El cauce antiguo nunca se verá como antes ya que si recuperamos su nivel y el agua pasa por los molinos antiguos lo que veremos serán grandes lagunas a uno y otro lado de los puentes y no el cauce que se veía antes que todo se secase, las riveras han bajado mucho su nivel hasta el punto que por varias zonas el cauce antiguo del río está más profundo que el artificial, han estado muchos años en combustión y no se hizo nada hasta hace muy poco.



exacto lo que viese siendo una modificación geológica; pero acelerada por la acción del hombre.

Para que en ese Guadiana existiese una motilla o una calzada romana indica que ha habido grandes periodos donde no había tal cantidad de agua.

Razones históricas aparte, la naturaleza es sabia y durante estos 2 años de encharcamiento a moldeado el terreno por donde ha querido y donde ha fluido mejor. Por tanto quizá en muchos casos lo mejor es dejar a la naturaleza actuar.

Hay casos especiales, como los cauces artificiales de la maquina, nuevo y griñon donde si se debería de realizar algún tipo de acción, cegando ese cauce o incluso un cegado parcial, con unas compuertas para regular el agua por el cauce antiguo y nuevo. Según me explico una persona que conoció el molino de griñon en funcionamiento este tenia aparte del cauce del molino un cauce auxiliar con una compuerta (caz) (mas o menos por donde esta el ojo circular) para regular avenidas.

----------


## DonQuijote

No se trata de estancar el agua sino de hacer que fluya mas despacio, empapando bien todo el valle del Guadiana. Esto es muy facil de conseguir con lo elementos que hay alli mismo: piedras calizas, creo que echandolas en el cauce artificial se conseguiria evitar que el agua coja tanta velocidad en los molinos. Recordad que estos antes hacian de presas. Es una pena que ahora que hay agua en el Guadiana, despues de 30 años, no se haga nada para intentar recuperar la zona.

----------


## jemasan

> exacto lo que viese siendo una modificación geológica; pero acelerada por la acción del hombre.
> 
> Para que en ese Guadiana existiese una motilla o una calzada romana indica que ha habido grandes periodos donde no había tal cantidad de agua.
> 
> Razones históricas aparte, la naturaleza es sabia y durante estos 2 años de encharcamiento a moldeado el terreno por donde ha querido y donde ha fluido mejor. Por tanto quizá en muchos casos lo mejor es dejar a la naturaleza actuar.
> 
> Hay casos especiales, como los cauces artificiales de la maquina, nuevo y griñon donde si se debería de realizar algún tipo de acción, cegando ese cauce o incluso un cegado parcial, con unas compuertas para regular el agua por el cauce antiguo y nuevo. Según me explico una persona que conoció el molino de griñon en funcionamiento este tenia aparte del cauce del molino un cauce auxiliar con una compuerta (caz) (mas o menos por donde esta el ojo circular) para regular avenidas.


El agua solo pasaba por las piedras del molino cuando estaban moliendo, cuando no lo hacían desviaban el agua hacia esa compuerta auxiliar que comentas, creo que la llamaban "el ladrón".

----------


## willi

Hoy he vuelto a pasar por zuacorta y el encharcamiento sigue creciendo, el que todavía no a salido es el de la derecha. Después he ido aguas arriba de zuacorta y he podido comprobar como también por los parajes del sordico y el pico ha comenzado aflorar el agua.
Os dejo algunas fotos.

Zuacorta


Paraje del 'Sordico' y el 'Pico'

----------


## F. Lázaro

La última imagen da lástima.

Pero la naturaleza es muy sabia, algún día recuperará lo que es suyo, ya lo creo que lo recuperará. Algún día esta zona volverá a ser lo que fue...

----------


## REEGE

No te pases anda... no creo que hubiese tanta agua cachondo!! jajaja

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No te pases anda... no creo que hubiese tanta agua cachondo!! jajaja


Jajaja, sí, quizás me haya pasado un pelín  :Big Grin:

----------


## No Registrado

Fotos comparativas de los días 21 y 22 de diciembre y hoy:

http://daimieldiario.blogspot.com.es...-pagina-n.html

----------

